# Shed to hutch



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

So the shed is not really working for us for various reasons.. So I will be ordering a hutch for the buns next week.. Has anyone got any suggestions??


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ok I won't go in to the why's about your situations but I can recommend this company for very good quality hutches. They do 6x3ft on stock but will make anything to measure so go the biggest you can. They do runs, enclosures ect. Plus they deliver. They are fab in my opinion


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Ok I won't go in to the why's about your situations but I can recommend this company for very good quality hutches. They do 6x3ft on stock but will make anything to measure so go the biggest you can. They do runs, enclosures ect. Plus they deliver. They are fab in my opinion


Lot's of reasons why the shed is no good for any of us, no point listing them as I can't get round some of them. I have tried and it's just not possible to do what I need to do etc etc..

Have you got a link?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

My buns shed didn't work out either  We have settled for a hutch and large fully enclosed run but it was from an online shop not sure which one I bought it quite a while ago. sorry I've been any help but just wanted to say don't feel bad about the shed not working out, what's right for some isn't necessarily right for all  xxxx

Good luck with your search for a hutch xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rabbit Hutches, Hutches, Rabbit Runs, Dog Kennels, Cat Houses, Chicken Coops, - Happy Hutch Company

As I say, if you don't see anything suitable on their site they'll make to measure. They're really good quality, much better than some of the plywood rubbish you can get.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can you not put the hutch in the shed and they can still have the large area to live in?
Mine have a 8x4ft shed with a 5ft triple level hutch in it.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Can you not put the hutch in the shed and they can still have the large area to live in?
> Mine have a 8x4ft shed with a 5ft triple level hutch in it.


It's not the shed really, it's the location of it! I can't move it and DD and myself struggle to get to it.. I dread cleaning it out everytime. I just don't want to feel like that, want to enjoy them not dread it


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Rabbit Hutches, Hutches, Rabbit Runs, Dog Kennels, Cat Houses, Chicken Coops, - Happy Hutch Company
> 
> As I say, if you don't see anything suitable on their site they'll make to measure. They're really good quality, much better than some of the plywood rubbish you can get.


Oh yeah I looked at those, I don't like how they fasten, Mr fox would be in in no time  I have seent this one 

Rabbit Hutches : The Balmoral Rabbit Hutch


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> My buns shed didn't work out either  We have settled for a hutch and large fully enclosed run but it was from an online shop not sure which one I bought it quite a while ago. sorry I've been any help but just wanted to say don't feel bad about the shed not working out, what's right for some isn't necessarily right for all  xxxx
> 
> Good luck with your search for a hutch xx


Ahh thanks hun  reassuring, feel bad coming on here and deciding to do the opposite to everyone else! I've done it all backwards they have gone form house to shed and now to hutch lol!!

Also forgot to say, some **** went into the shed the other night mooching for tools, obviously found rabbits and left it wide open  luckily they were nervously sniffing around the shed area when we got up, how they didn't escape I'll never know.. or worse


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Tink

Sorry to hear the sheds not working out.

Try asking your local RSPCA or animal charity. They may have some old donated hutches they no longer need (give them a good clean tho). or they may know a handy man that can build you a decent solid one at a good price.

I think these look ok but you would still need to screw some bolts in. 
The Big Big Rabbit Hutch Palace 6ft

I have just brought a decent solid 6ft wide x 2.5 ft deep and 6ft heigh shed for £100 from a local company in Taunton. It would make a great bunny home but I need it for hay storage. Hutches are so expensive for what they are.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Hi Tink
> 
> Sorry to hear the sheds not working out.
> 
> ...


Yeah the shed was cheaper! wow that company has the same hutch as the one I looked at but £100 more


----------

